# Auto thread trimming question



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a newbie....I have a single head Tajima and I have a question on the ATH (auto trimming). 

When I'm doing lettering and I want a trim between each letter, on the start of the next letter it leaves a thread about about 1/4 to 1/2 long. 

What adjustment do I make to not leave any threads out? It is hard to go back and trim the lose thread at each letter and make it look nice.

I know the machine is smarter than me.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just want to say having your machine trim between all letters is time consuming and adds to production time. I find it easier to turn this function of and hand trim. ..... JB


----------



## mb (Feb 22, 2008)

We have a Brothers Embroidery Machine. We use the SPLIT MANUEL STITCHES under PUNCHPOINT to trim between points when we need it.


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree somewhat with COEDS. However 1/4" to 1/2" is too long. Usually you don't trim between letters when they are a spaced "normally" in a word. 

Settling for "hand" trims isn't feasable on large runs. You're just creating more work to finish the garment. Learn how to add trims from your software. Take control of your production process. 

If you have large gaps between letters then you'll need to add trims to your design with your digitizing software. Another thing to remember is a Tajima will read 3 consecutive "jump" commands as a trim.


----------



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.. 
I kept playing with the machine and found an adjustment on the machine to eliminate the long thread. Now, it sews out great and know need to trim. LIFE is good now.

Thanks again.

Todd


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The ATH (manual trim) function isn't to trim between letters. That must be done in your software if the artwork indicates that you must trim between letters. Do you use Pulse? If so after creating your text click on the top right arrow then go to the text page in segment settings. Set to "always trim" and locks should be on "around trim". This will add lock stitches and trim commands in your design. If you are manually trimming with ATH and you haven't digitized a lock stitch right before and after each manual trim (at the beginning and end of each letter) your text may unravel in time.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, on a Tajima, the ATH is the button to perform a manual trim. Your problem was probably that you had too long of a tail. That can be controlled in the setup. 

I like to trim between letters with software unless the letters are so close together that you can't see the jump. I think it looks a little classier. I hate seeing jump stitches.


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

Most machines out there have an adjustment for thread timming lengths, I think in stitches magazine they said a trim is about 100 stitches worth of time. That can add up pretty quick.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Jorge4087 said:


> Most machines out there have an adjustment for thread timming lengths, I think in stitches magazine they said a trim is about 100 stitches worth of time. That can add up pretty quick.


Interesting, and I would agree, although I haven't used this in my costing (till now). I wonder what the equivalent stitches would be for Color Changes?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Byron, believe it or not, if I have a lot of color changes, I take that into consideration when loading the threads on the machine. I don't go from 1 to 15 to 2 and back to 14. I will try and put all threads together, and in order if possible.


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Byron, believe it or not, if I have a lot of color changes, I take that into consideration when loading the threads on the machine. I don't go from 1 to 15 to 2 and back to 14. I will try and put all threads together, and in order if possible.


I do the same, depending on how many runs I'm doing. Not going to bothjer for the 1's and 2's.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Byron, believe it or not, if I have a lot of color changes, I take that into consideration when loading the threads on the machine. I don't go from 1 to 15 to 2 and back to 14. I will try and put all threads together, and in order if possible.


Oh yes, It's good practice to do that. Thanks for the tip. And I think it would lessen the wear and tear on the machine since the head is quite heavy, and you notice that when it moves. I'm also thinking now to add an equivalent of 200 stitches for every color change when doing the costing.


----------

